# KDE4 installieren - HowTo?

## slick

So ... KDE4 ist ja nun schon paar Tage stable und das große Update steht nun auch mir bevor. Leider konnte ich bisher noch keine aktuelle HowTo finden die meine Fragen beantwortet, daher dieses Post.  (Ich möchte nicht von 3.5.x updaten sondern 'frisch' beginnen.)

Welche Useflags müssen gesetzt sein, welche sollten es, welche sollten/dürfen nicht?

Sollte man beim ersten Umstieg lieber kde-meta wählen um nichts wichtiges zu vergessen? Falls nicht über kde-meta, welche Pakete sollte man unbedingt installieren um ein "Standard-System" zu erhalten, welche sind "nice-to-have"?

Ist beim darunterliegenden xorg irgendetwas zu beachten (für Effekte)?

Gibt es sonst was wichtiges zu beachten?

Freue mich über eure Erfahrungen

----------

## 69719

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/KDE4 sollte deine Fragen beantworten.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

also ich bin ja selbst noch relativ neu in Sachen Gentoo, aber diese Anleitung http://www.gentoo.org/proj/de/desktop/kde/kde-config.xml war mir sehr hilfreich. Seither erfreue ich mich eines hübschen KDE 4.3. Nur der Networkmanager hat eine Extraeinladung gebraucht. Dazu wäre es aber entscheidend, wie Du Dich mit was für Netzwerken verbindest.

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

